# hotel marriot-peru EL MEJOR DEL PERU!!!!!!



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

JW Marriott Hotel Lima destaca entre los mejores del mundo​ 
lunes, 26 de septiembre , 2005 - 08:31:21 




(RPP Noticias) La revista Global Finance publicó su cuarto ranking anual de los mejores hoteles y aerolíneas en el mundo para los viajeros de negocios, entre los cuales la Cadena Internacional Marriott ha obtenido 3 nuevos galardones. 

Cabe resaltar que para la elaboración de este ranking se empleó una muestra de 18,000 lectores a quienes se les consultó sobre detalles de sus preferencias al momento de viajar y propuestas de compañías para los premios.

Los lectores seleccionaron a los Mejores Hoteles en 63 centros de negocios a nivel mundial. También seleccionaron las mejores cadenas de hotel y aerolíneas a nivel regional.

Para garantizar que estos premios reflejan las verdaderas experiencias de viajeros de negocios, Global Finance realizó una encuesta por e-mail a nivel mundial donde la Cadena Marriott fue destacada entre las mejores del mundo en las siguientes categorías.

La Mejor cadena de hoteles en el mundo
Marrriott Hotels

La Mejor Cadena de hotel en Latinoamérica
Marriott Hotels

El Mejor Hotel en Perú
JW Marriott Hotel Lima

“Global Finance” es una revista de finanzas con 18 años de presencia en el Mercado, tiene 50,000 subscriptores y más de 254,000 lectores en 158 países. Su audiencia incluye a presidentes ejecutivos y directores de finanzas, así como ejecutivos responsables de inversiones y decisiones estratégicas de negocios para transnacionales y entidades financieras. Global Finance llega a más de 8,000 inversionistas claves, quienes controlan más del 80% de todos los activos bajo manejo profesional.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

NO, no dice que Marriott Lima Hotel es uno de los mejores hoteles del mundo, dice que LA CADENA Marriott ha sido destacada entre las mejores del mundo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Solo dice:

El Mejor Hotel en Perú
JW Marriott Hotel Lima


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

J Block said:


> NO, no dice que Marriott Lima Hotel es uno de los mejores hoteles del mundo, dice que LA CADENA Marriott ha sido destacada entre las mejores del mundo.



idem


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

al menos es un buen hotel.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

estos sensacionalistas...skyperu controla a tu gente..OSEA AJJJJJ AJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ mejor me voy a mi burbuja nice


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

al menos se podría catalogar, según el articulo entre los mejores de latinoamerica y eso si que es un logro , imaginense todos los hoteles de la región y de ciudades tan importantes como Mexico , Buenos Aires , Rio 
o Sao Paulo, muy bien.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

bueno, pero por lo menos es uno de los más altos en lima


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> estos sensacionalistas...skyperu controla a tu gente..OSEA AJJJJJ AJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ mejor me voy a mi burbuja nice


 vete pues pituco burbujero de mierda!!! jajajjaa


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> estos sensacionalistas...skyperu controla a tu gente..OSEA AJJJJJ AJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ mejor me voy a mi burbuja nice


y este de que se las da ???? que atorrante eres . jajaja (es broma)


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

todos son unos fuchis....=P

ahroa honestamente....nisiquiera he podido deducir que el marriott de lima es de los mejores de latinoamerica :S...dice DE PERU.....no de LATINOAMERICA...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Eso está mas que claro, es sólo del Perú.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Solo es cuestion de que Skyperu le cambie el titulo... el mejor hotel del peru


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

lapsus lapsus


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

buena idea liquid


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry pero aun asi no creo que sea el mejor hotel del Perú...el Monasterio del Cusco, el Country Club, el Sanctuary Lodge de Machu Picchu...todos esos le ganan al Marriott.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

J Block said:


> Sorry pero aun asi no creo que sea el mejor hotel del Perú...el Monasterio del Cusco, el Country Club, el Sanctuary Lodge de Machu Picchu...todos esos le ganan al Marriott.



muy subjetivo


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

bueno esa es una revista con un tipo especifico de encuestas.....quien sabe a que tipo de turista se enfocaban


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Sorry pero aun asi no creo que sea el mejor hotel del Perú...el Monasterio del Cusco, el Country Club, el Sanctuary Lodge de Machu Picchu...todos esos le ganan al Marriott.


La revista Conde Nast Traveler, que es la revista de viajes con mejor reputacion de la industria, prepara cada anho una lista con los mejores hoteles del mundo por region. El Miraflores Park Plaza y el Hotel Monasterio estuvieron entre los mejores hoteles del mundo y (obviamente) entre los mejores de America Latina en una lista conocida como Gold List 2005. De hecho el Monasterio fue el primer hotel peruano en aparecer en la lista en el 2003. En el 2004, el Monasterio fue considerado el 4to. mejor hotel de America Latina (con excepcion de Mexico y el Caribe) y el Miraflores Park Plaza como el 6to. mejor. Todo un logro cuando se considera que la revista solo considera a los 10 mejores. Al Marriott no lo he visto nunca en ninguna lista.

Por otro lado, el Cuzco fue considerado en el 2004 como la 9na. ciudad mas atractiva del continente (en la encuesta se incluyeron ciudades de todos los paises de America con la excepcion de Estados Unidos). En la misma lista se encuentran ciudades como Montreal, Buenos Aires, Vancouver, Quebec, Toronto y San Miguel Allende en Mexico.

El Peru es una potencia turistica que no se consolida porque en el gobierno nadie tiene la mas minima idea de lo que hay que hacer... que desgracia....

Les mando el link con la encuesta del 2004: http://www.concierge.com/cntraveler/lists/readerschoice04/


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> muy subjetivo


Lee bien el comentario de rojo en DC. 

De paso comprate un Conde Nest Traveler.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Marriott es bonito, pero no tiene NADA de personalidad. Al entrar te daras cuenta que podrías estar en cualquier hotel en el planeta...

El Miraflores Park Hotel y el Monasterio del Cusco SI tienen personalidad, el ultimo está situado en un antiguo monasterio...el primero tiene motivos europeos...la suite presidencial es realmente unica en todo aspecto.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*El Lima Marriott como arquitectura*

Pienso que el Marriott como rascacielo,como edificio de una arquitectura muy moderna,si podrìa ser el mejor del Perú.. De hecho,al pertenecer a la Cadena Marriott,tambièn lo coloca a nivel de servicios entre los mejores hoteles del Perú. 
Ahora bien,ya en cuanto a calidez,ubicación,atmósfera en particular,creo que hay otros hoteles que tienen un sello especial,como lo fue en su momento de esplendor el Hotel Bolívar,luego el Crillòn y como lo ha recuperado el Hotel Country Club de San Isidro. 
En lo geogràfico hay hoteles que por su extensiòn lo superan al Marriot como Las Dunas,El Pueblo de la Granja Azul y otros màs en el interior del Perú. 
Yo personalmente lo calificaría "entre los mejores"... pero no "el mejor". 
Saludos desde Asunción del Paraguay,
Dodi :banana:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Vives en Paraguay? Que chevere!! bienvenido a Incascrapers


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hola Dodiperu! Bienvenido al foro!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No se olviden del Crillón.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

existe el crillon aun? ya no!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya no funciona, pero el edificio es bonito, creo que me sali por al tangente


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno la cadena Marriott se caracteriza en el mundo por que sus diseños rompen esquemas. Cada uno mas bonito que otro, hace poco estuve en Quito y realmente me maravilla el Marriott de esa ciudad, lamentablemente no tomé fotos y el internet no tiene buenas tomas... ahi se las dejo igual para que vean:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

si esta innovador, pero me quedo con el de Lima, mas sobrio, elegante, impactante e imponente !


----------

